# Any idea what colour my filly will mature to?



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Not an expert opinion on color here, but I'm going to throw out Buckskin as well. I just wanted to comment to say that is such a cute baby, makes me think of a teddy bear or stuffed animal. :-D Congrats!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness! I'm in love! Lol! She looks like a painting with those white hairs and her amazing markings! Adorable girly! 

P.S. buckskin? :shrug:


----------



## Jojojellyfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you, she is a Welsh section D Pb. We have called Tiger lily because of her stripes


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't believe Tiger Lilly is actually a real horse. *sniff* LOL


----------



## Jojojellyfish (Jun 22, 2017)

:lol: she's only an hour old there too. I'm biast but I think she's cute.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

VERY cute!!

Agree with buck/brownskin, your other option would be smokey black (black + 1 cream) which tends to look like regular black but not always. But she is so typically buckskin looking I'd stick with that and see how she matures.

LOVE her coloring, very unique foal 

Unfortunately I doubt the stripes will stick around but it's very dramatic and unique! As far as shade you really can't tell until their older but I suspect she may be a brownskin, though not necessarily very dark more like this guy:








Who knows but she's not very dark now.

(FYI brownskin vs buckskin just depends on the gene...brown vs bay. Your mare is brown, also called dark bay but is a different gene. So baby could have gotten that gene from her, OR the regular bay gene might be hiding on Dad (don't know if agouti was tested or not for him) so brown is more likely anyways as we KNOW one parent has it.)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think she is buckskin and know she is absolutely adorable.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Are you sure that's not a zorse?










LOL, just kidding. She IS gorgeous! I have never seen a horse, or even foal for that matter, with such prominent stripes. I'd bet they'll fade some as she grows though.


----------



## Jojojellyfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the lovely comments... I fell in love with her as soon as I saw her. 
I have no experience with buckskins or brownskins so I'm excited to see how she develops. Her black legs confused me the most.
I was expecting fauny/sandy coloured legs on a buckskin foal. Her black points made me think that she might be a very dark shade? 
I'll try pop a picture of her dad on.. The stallions dam and sire were both pallimino.


----------



## Jojojellyfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Few more pics at a week old. Think the stripes are fading a tad :think:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty sire. Yes the grandparents don't help much in this case- agouti hides on a chestnut base so all that tells us is we have no idea if he does not carry agouti (black) or carries brown or bay.

You can't tell shade at her age... how dark her legs are are irrelevent to determining future color. Some foals have more of an adult color while some have a VERY baby color. In fact a more adult color can be an indicator of a future grey foal surprisingly enough. (NOT saying yours is grey though lol)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As a cremello he would automatically be eeCrCR so will pass one e and one Cr. Mom would have passed the E gene as you would need that to have a black base. She could be Ee or EE but with baby's color it was E that was passed. She looks faded black or brown. That means baby is Ee and has one Cr making it buck/brownskin or smokey black. From her coat I would say sooty brownskin. The sooty is another gene but would hide on black or cremello, could turn a brown horse dark enough to look dark bay until the soft points fade. She is a real beauty. Her name sure fits.


----------



## MerriBelle1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Buckskin. Cute filly!


----------

